# feeding tadpoles only aquarium algae



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

I have never raised tadpoles before. I want to know if tinctorius tadpoles will thrive if I do not feed them powered algae. I have two tads seperated in two jars. I have put algae from my fish tank in there so it will grow quickly. I also have a plant grow light aver them so the algae grows fast and in abundance. I also plan to put in dead crickets and flies a couple times a week. Has anyone ever done this before, and is it a resonable idea?


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

it would be better for them if you give them other foods as well. have you tried Tropical Fish Flakes?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It might be a worthy experiment. As for the diet of alge, remember that most darts don't feed their tads. Once the male carries and releases them, parental care is over. And he usually releases them in small puddles of water, such as in bromeliads, or maybe the trap of a pitcher plant, or the bole of a tree. Such areas wouldn't have much food other than alge and maybe some protien from insects or insect larva (or eggs or another tad :twisted: ). I'd still have some dried alge on hand in case they eat it all, though.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Pitcher plants in dart frog habitat?
I'm fairly sure this breeding site was documented only in captive situations.

Josh


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I know that i've seen a tad deposited in a pitcher plant in the wild, don't remember where it was though.

But back to the jars, watch how much crix and FF's you put in there, the water could get nasty really fast.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

there is more then enough algea in the water, because i am using a plant light over the jars. I do have fish food on hand too. I may try feeding it to them and see if they like it. I find it strange that they will get all the vitamins and nutrience they need to develop just from algea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

It has been a week and they seem healthy. The only thing I have feed is a cricket.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

JoshKaptur said:


> Pitcher plants in dart frog habitat?
> I'm fairly sure this breeding site was documented only in captive situations.
> 
> Josh


Hi josh,

I do keep some carnivorous plants in my vivarium and they do great with the frogs. 

I got 2 diff type of sundews and a couple of tropical pitcher plants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

ortega said:


> It has been a week and they seem healthy. The only thing I have feed is a cricket.


Hi ortega, I did what you are doing but only with alge and the tad did grow slower than the other tads + not as big and healthy. In the wild they do eat more stuff than just alge.

Cheers and good luck with your experiment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

cool. I do have aquadic plants in the jars and some java moss. Plus feeding insects once and a while. I also have fish food. I have not seen them eat the fish food or crickets very readily, which kinda puzles me. Spirulina and chollera are like 30$ in the store. that price sux.


----------

